# Paramedics and EMT's / City of Cleveland, OH - Division of EMS



## CleOhEMS (Jun 21, 2017)

Be nice. Just throwing this out there. This is a great opportunity to gain big city experience quickly. 

The division is expanding from 18 units responding to 116,000+ calls annually to 25 units by the end of 2017. The City voted on and approved a tax increase which went into effect this year for Public Safety - which is giving the city the funds it needs to greatly increase its EMS presence. The City needs to put on 100 EMT's and Paramedics this year to account for the expansion, retirements and attrition. 

The current cadet class has 30 cadets and graduates in July. The next cadet class (of approximately 50) will start in August and graduates in November. There will be a 3rd class starting in January, that size will be based on needs at that time.

I will be happy to answer any questions

EMT's start $16.95 per hour. Typical base of $41k/year with built in OT and more
Paramedics start $17.84 per hour. Typically base of $45k/year with built in OT and more. Can easily clear $50k+ without trying very hard
Current top out rate is $25.70/hour, which will go up when new contract is approved
Full benefits for employee and family (medical, dental, vision, prescription, life insurance)
Full Ohio Pension through PERS - Currently 32 years, however close to having it changed to 25 years 
Squads run 12 hour shifts - 7 shifts every 2 weeks. Shift exchanges at 0700 and 1900 hrs
All squads are ALS with most running double medic
All continuing education is handled and paid for through the City EMS Education Dept. (BLS, ACLS, GEMS, PEPP, ITLS, Ohio Trauma Triage and more)
EMT's have 3 years to get their Paramedic certification (required)
Multiple Medic schools available in the area. EMS Education Dept available to help too

The city has a population of approximately 390k, which grows to nearly 600k during the weekdays. There are 82 square miles of land and 17 miles of shoreline along Lake Erie.  CEMS transports to 21 area hospitals with relatively short transports. 

To go along with the typical inner city transports, Cleveland does have its (higher than normal) fair share of overdoses and trauma transports which will test your abilities. So again, looking for big city experience and perhaps even a career, this is a great opportunity - especially if 25 year retirement becomes a reality.

Goto the link and apply by registering through governmentjobs.com


----------



## Thatoneguy1313 (Jun 21, 2017)

Do you have to have a state of Ohio license before you apply?


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 22, 2017)

The starting pay rate for paramedics is less than $1 more than the starting rate for EMTs?  Other than not getting fired after working as an EMT for 3 years, is there any financial incentive to be a medic, or to come in as a medic vs coming in as an EMT?

What is the shift schedule like, and how does the built in OT factor in?

Are starting salaries higher for experienced providers?


----------



## CleOhEMS (Jun 22, 2017)

Thatoneguy1313 said:


> Do you have to have a state of Ohio license before you apply?


You most likely do, however if you've filed for reciprocity (Ohio accepts reciprocity through NREMT) you can show you've filed for it. You can email the hiring Sgt directly for complete answers on this one gmccue@city.cleveland.oh.us


----------



## CleOhEMS (Jun 22, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> The starting pay rate for paramedics is less than $1 more than the starting rate for EMTs?  Other than not getting fired after working as an EMT for 3 years, is there any financial incentive to be a medic, or to come in as a medic vs coming in as an EMT?


The typical response from the City regarding the diff in pay is that EMT's are responsible for paying for and attend Medic school on their own time while being employed full time. This can be quite expensive and challenging so rather than paying for school directly, they are paid more in salary to essentially subsidize school. The union is actually working on a pay premium for when Medic's work with EMT's due to the responsibility difference while on shift.



DrParasite said:


> What is the shift schedule like, and how does the built in OT factor in?


Wk 1:  Tuesday, Wednesday, Saturday, Sunday (48 hours)
Wk 2:  Monday, Thursday, Friday (36 hours)
Or vice versa, depending if you're on A key or B key. This means you work 8 hrs OT every 2 wks. Instead of working 2080 hrs (80x26) annually, you'll work 1,976 hrs (76x26) plus an additional 208 hrs (8x26) hr OT. In the end, it adds about $3k annually to your pay.



DrParasite said:


> Are starting salaries higher for experienced providers?


Not yet. That's difficult to get for civil service level positions.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 22, 2017)

How is the working relationships with fire? Are they ALS as well? If so, are they riding in with the EMS units? How cutting-edge is the city's medical director? Are we talking standard urban protocols given the relatively short ETA's?

Thanks again, appreciate your straightforwardness.


----------



## CleOhEMS (Jun 23, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> How is the working relationships with fire? Are they ALS as well? If so, are they riding in with the EMS units? How cutting-edge is the city's medical director? Are we talking standard urban protocols given the relatively short ETA's?


Good questions. CFD is a mix of BLS and ALS. All engines and ladders are BLS, however they have 5 ALS engines. Whether BLS or ALS they function as first responders only. They do not man EMS unless needed to drive to the hospital for a critical call. They do have a number of functioning medics who can help out on calls, but regardless it's a decent relationship that may vary from crew to crew. Protocols are typical urban protocols with short transports... they could be more, but really you never get all the way through them on the very critical calls.


----------



## sweetpete (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey there! Former Clevelander here (Go Cavs, Tribe.....and the football team...lol). Anyways, great to hear you guys are hiring! Just curious what the age limit is in case anyone wants to know! Thanks!


----------



## CleOhEMS (Jun 28, 2017)

sweetpete said:


> Hey there! Former Clevelander here (Go Cavs, Tribe.....and the football team...lol). Anyways, great to hear you guys are hiring! Just curious what the age limit is in case anyone wants to know! Thanks!


There really are no age limits (upper or lower). The younger hires tend to have a more difficult time during the academy - mostly due to maturity, attitude and life experience. That doesn't mean they shouldn't apply. They've had a few 20 year olds go through with no problem. But they've had a 19 year old not make it for those reasons. The older hires do fine mentally, however the physical portion then becomes the challenge.


----------



## medic550 (Jul 3, 2017)

Do licensed paramedics have to apply though that link and also does cleveland have a residency requirement?


----------



## Lo2w (Jul 20, 2017)

Just got a call back! Interviewing next week. Glad to find your thread in my search.


----------



## Lo2w (Jul 27, 2017)

Current round is looking to hire 50 or so with an Academy starting early September.


----------



## Lo2w (Aug 3, 2017)

Anyone else interview last week?


----------



## Lo2w (Aug 18, 2017)

Anybody hear back yet?


----------



## Medic27 (Aug 18, 2017)

@CodeBru1984


----------



## Medic27 (Aug 18, 2017)

It's not for that @Lo2w


----------



## Lo2w (Aug 18, 2017)

Medic27 said:


> It's not for that @Lo2w



Ha!


----------

